# very bad day of ginger



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger went to the vet today. after she had two massive seizures one right after the other. me and my wife was so heartbroken over it cause the poor dog didn't know up from down .we held her in our arms and talked to her,and rubbed her all over and wet her feet ,with cold water.(when they have this for to long there body's will over heat and cause brain damage ) so we were keeping her feet cool ,she got over the first one and in about one hour she had the next one and it was just as bad..so we rushed her to the vet ,he took a blood test.and gave her some medicine she has to take every 12 hours. she seems ok now but she is still a little confused ...I pray to god she will be ok We don't know what we would ever do if we lost ginger ,She is so much part of our family and we love her so much and she loves us . It is really so heart breaking ..


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened to ginger .
I will pray for all of you ! specially for ginger . I can understand how you and your wife feeling.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to here this Lumpy. I really hope Ginger is ok. Sending her lots of get well wishes.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Poor you and poor Ginger. It must be terrifying and heartbreaking to see her going through that.
Let's hope the vet can find the problem and treat it successfully x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear of this Lumpy. How frightening. I'll be thinking of you this weekend and praying that Ginger will be ok. Please keep us updated. Maggie sends hugs :hug:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lots of love and hugs to all of you from us too Lumpy. It is so awful to worry about them.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Lumpy, that's awful. Thinking of you all and hoping little Ginger gets better quickly. Hugs and lots of love.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hugs to you all and hope Ginger fells better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh lumpy, you both must be so worried, 
Is she having any follow up at the vets?
I hope she is ok and makes a full speedy recovery, you sound as though you were on the ball and took good care of her.
Fingers crossed it's just one of those things and doesn't happen again.
Keep us updated xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh how awful it must have been heartbreaking to see Ginger go through that, she is lucky you were well armed with the knowledge of how to deal with it. I really hope the medication will hold off any further siezures. I expect Ginger is getting lots of love today. Sending lots of love and get better wishes x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes she will get follow-up ,but we have to wait till the blood test comes back.and it should be back Monday afternoon,And believe it or not the pills we give her is making her more hipper,,if that is at all possible,,,and she seems like she wants to be with us more, she is all ways on one of our laps and if she gets down from one she will be right back on the other lap, so we will see what is up with her tomorrow.i just hope it is some thing that can be fixed ..thank you all


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

sugerlump said:


> yes she will get follow-up ,but we have to wait till the blood test comes back.and it should be back Monday afternoon,And believe it or not the pills we give her is making her more hipper,,if that is at all possible,,,and she seems like she wants to be with us more, she is all ways on one of our laps and if she gets down from one she will be right back on the other lap, so we will see what is up with her tomorrow.i just hope it is some thing that can be fixed ..thank you all


Thanks for the update Lumpy. I've been thinking about her. Let us know what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor ginger and poor you. That would have me all worked up. I really hope she is ok.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes Donna..it is very heart breaking,when all you can do is talk to her and rub and pet her and try to keep her cool. other then that there is nothing you can do but watch her suffer.,it was a bad day for Ginger but it was just as bad for us, and we are still in limbo wondering if she will get well thank you all for all your kind words.Oh and by the way both mine and my wife's arms are all cut up from trying to hold her down .she will all ways git you with her claws


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know it's not the same but my brother has epilepsy and I know how scary it is when it happens to him. I really hope they get it worked out. I'll be thinking of you all and looking for the update. Hang in there friend.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

we haven't heard any thing yet .and she is still sticking with us like glue where ever we go she is right there and mostly on our laps


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm really sorry Lumpy - hope everything works out. You are doing the right things. Thinking of you all .


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Any news yet Sugarlump?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes the vet called and we have to stop the pills ginger is on now and start the new pills and it is Phenobarbital he said it will make her to act drunk by walking with a womble.and unsteady , and then we have to take her back in three weeks for another blood test ,,he wants to see how much of her meds. is staying in her blood stream she seems like a very nice vet and knows this type of illness well..so we will see what happens,,thank you all so much


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is very good news that your vet is on the case Lumpy. Ginger is in very good hands for being wobbly because you guys are always with her when she is not sitting on one of you.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes the vet said ,we have to watch out when she trys to jump up or down on any thing cause she might not make it and hurt her self


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Will be a long three weeks, it is a good job Ginger loves her cuddles so much. Hopefully the vet will be able to work out the best long term medication from this. Has it affected Gingers appetite at all? Hope all goes well xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Lumpy, just to say hope all goes well with your little girl, i know how much she means to you two. Sounds like you have faith in this vet which is a good thing, sounds like Ginger just needs to try and stay calm and get lots of gentle cuddles from you. xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah! Bless her. Let's hope she stays calm and fit free for the next three weeks. Stay positive Lumpy and Mrs Lumpy. She's surrounded by love. As are you. :hug::hug:


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well people so far so good .the vet called today just to see how she was .and she is fine SO FAR, she is eating very good ,in fact she is eating better then before, she is not wobble or dizzy she is perfectly fine.she does want to spend every minute with one of us,and i went to the store today and she went crazy with squeals and yepps and yeippes ,you might think some one was beating her with a stick.,it was unbelievable..but so far she is normal ,,and i thank all of you so much for all your kind words.and i do hope it stays good and not go back to her being crazy


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Everything is crossed Lumpy, but so far, so good!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well people so far so good.and she is eating better then she ever did..and you know what she does not yawn now like she used to .she used to do it all the time now only when she just gets up from a good sleep. so we are still hoping for the best .and she is lively and loveable and happy again. i hope we got it .i still pray that it is gone thank you all so much for caring


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well hope everything is going good with her Lumpy.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope everything goes well for you and your sweet Ginger. Having a young puppy myself, I would be devastated with health issues, seems we have been thru so many in years past with other much loved dogs. 

Ginger is loved and cared for by you and your family, she is aware of that believe me. Stay close to her, she needs your strength. You will be amazed by the positive results of your love for her. I sincerely hope everything can be addressed by your veterinarian and your sweet Ginger will continue to be happy and healthy. Bless you and Ginger.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you so much Patty.yes we to have had our share of losing loving dogs Our last god was a cockier and her name was Buffy. we had to finely put her down ,she had cushings,and there at close to the end she was two times her normal size and could hardly walk that is when we had her put down ,she was a very beloved dog and she love people ..and to this day i still miss her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lumpy I'm just catching up on this thread.
So sorry to hear that Ginger has been so poorly and I hope that she is continuing to do better.
Lots of love to your lovely pup and you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like Ginger is doing really well, so pleased for you and hope she stays well now.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lumpy . . . I'm not on here as much as I was in the past due to my husbands cancer, but just wanted to take an minute and tell you I am praying for Ginger! A seizure is a very frightening thing to watch for sure. The Vet sounds very good and the Phenobarbital is the perfect medication for her condition. She is probably sticking so close to you both cause you are her "safe place" and she knows you will take care of her. Funny you noticed and mentioned the Yawning . . . . that IS a sign at times of seizure activity, both seen and unseen. Good pick up! Please keep us updated as I watch threads from time to time. God Bless and keep you all safe and well.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci..thank you so much for all your kind thoughts, and taking the time out of your busy day to think of my ginger,, I truly hope you life will get much better and i wish you and your hubby the best of every thing and he will be in my prayers ok again thank you


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well ginger goes back to the vet on the 25 (which is my birthday) to see how she is making out on this pill she has.it seems pretty good so far ,i hope she never has another seizure again.it just takes so much out of us to see this poor little girl going through that.it is just heart breaking .thank you all very much


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hope all goes well on the 25th and a happy birthday to you for then.
I really know how scared you must have felt, my last dog a loving Labrador which we dearly loved and sadly still miss very much had them all his life. 
We was never given anything for them we just use to have to be there and comfort him and see him through them. 
Little comfort I know but i think it makes a difference when they see they have you when they come round from it . The best medicine ever love


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lumpy, wishing you the best for Ginger I know how much you love her. I really hope she improves and returns to her normal self.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sending you all good luck wishes x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

thank you all so much .all your kindness brings tears to my eyes,(AND NO I"M NOT CRYING )


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I think you will have a wonderful gift on your Birthday of good news about Ginger! She seems to have been better so far on this new medication as she has been seizure free since beginning the Phenobarbital, right?
Happy Early Birthday Lumpy and keep your spirits up as I think your little girl Ginger has improved!! Blessings!arty2::bday:


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci.. God i hope so .and thank you so much .you are a true friend


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well the last blood test came back very good ,so the vet says just keep her on the pills she is taking and watch her and if she has another seizure to call her right away,but so far she has been very good .she is still yawning,but not as much as she used to..God i hope that it is all over ,,and thank you all for caring


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know, Ginger has been on my mind.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

That's great news Lumpy!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your kindness


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer send all their best healing wishes to sweet Ginger and you, Lumpy. I do too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

so pleased that she is doing so well now, long may it continue. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sending sweet healing thoughts to Ginger. And to you and your wife Lumpy. Hugs all around


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes she is doing really well but now she upchucks every day,her nose will get warm and she will lay around for about half an hour and then she will up-chuck and then her nose will get cold and she will play like nothing ever happened.every day. we don't know why but i think it is from her pills.
Thank you all for all your kindness


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like the pills are a bit hard on her tummy. Maybe the vet will have a suggestion for what would help with that?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed she continues to do well.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well it has been one full month since she had her seizures.and this is the longest she ever went with out one .so every thing is looking good.God I hope and pray she is ok now ..I really want to thank all of you for all your kindness for ginger ,it is very hard when some one you love is sick or is hurting ,you kind of feel helpless. so thank you all


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Your very welcome Lumpy and Mrs Lumpy. It's such a nice little family we have on here.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lumpy that is fabulous news, a month is a good long time. Warmest wishes are still heading her way from all of us here.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

It is so good to see Ginger is doing better! A month! I certainly hope she continues to improve, it is very hard to see them suffer. I'm sure you are relieved and happy with your sweet girl.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes and before she used to eat now and then some times not for a whole day..
now she eats every meal and more .she likes dumb things like watermelon and cantaloupe and tomatoes and green sweet peppers 
and all kinds of veggies and fruits.it i nice to see her eat all of her food.and i still thank you all for all you kindness and understanding. this is truly a great place to be


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So good to hear that Ginger is doing well. She isa lucky dog to be in your family Lumpy, and to be so well loved - and I know that she repays you every second of every day with every beat of her heart!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so happy Ginger is doing well Lumpy!! Prayers for continued good health.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

thank you so much.,,it is so far so good,all she has had so far is a little sickness every day and i think it is from the pills 
her noes gets warm every day about 1:30 or 2:00 and it last about a 1/2 hour and some times she will through up.and then she is fine. very weird but any thing is better then a seizure ..but she is doing fins and says hello to all of her fans....


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

And fans she has Thats good news, so pleased that she hasn't had any more seizures. Shame she is throwing up but you can cope with that as long as your little girl is happy.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

up date ,,it is now 52 days of no seizures, and the throughing up has stopped .i think she got used to the pills she gets,Haa Haa she gets one pill stuck in peanut butter at 5 AM and PM,and my wife can't for get cause ginger sits and wines till she give it to her Haa Haa and it is all ways right on time ,,she has a clock in her head so what i wanted to say is ginger is doing very well and i pray to god it stays that way ,,thank you all for all your kindness


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for the update Lumpy, that is such good news


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

spoke to soon ,she got sick to day,,it is weird ,she gets sick just for a minute and then she is fine Well any thing is better then a seizure,still got my fingers crossed.and still praying


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love to little Ginger xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, hope her getting sick goes away.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhh Lumpy!!! overall great news. I think that one little sick was just a hiccup. She seems to be doing soooo much better. Love the news that she has been seizure free for such a long time. So happy for sweet Ginger.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i hope my prayers were answered,like they seem to be.it has been 75 days now and I'm so happy i could sing,(if i could sing),we are so thankful to all of you that have been so kind and loving of our ginger.,she is such a happy,loving puppy and we love her so much.we have had a lot of dogs but none like ginger ,she is surely part of our heart ,and all ways will be .yes mit was love at first sight.,so thank you all so much .and we love you all


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

75 days is well worth singing over, that is terrific news. Ginger is such a lucky dog to be so well loved.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonderful  Good news, thank you fro sharing, I'll have sing to celebrate once i'm sure that no one is within hearing distance


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I think we should have a ILMC choir to all rejoice how well Ginger has done. Great news


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree whole heartedly, now we just need Ruth to write the lyrics to an inspirational song.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ohhhh boy..i think i opened a can of worms here,,i really hope she sings better then me ,,when i sing the wall paper falls off....


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well people it has been 91 days now ,,and i hope it is truly the end of it .i pray it is .and she is doing very good ,,but with that little upchuck every day,and she don't seem to through up any thing. and she is only sick for about 5 minutes and then she is fine ,,i can live with that,ok just as long as she don't have a seizure I'm happy and so is ginger now again thank you all for your prayer and good wishes .


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

91 days is awesome. We give our really old cat a half antacid tablet when she vomits, at the vets suggestion. It seems to help. I wonder if your vet would think it might help Ginger?


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

That's amazing news for Ginger and yourselves.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so happy for you and Mrs. Lumpy!! Prayers continue for sweet Ginger!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great to hear she is doing so well. x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It's so good to hear she is doing so well. It's so hard when they are sick.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh, that's great news.


----------

